# Caddy's puppy



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Wow, fast week, LOL. 

This little girl is doing great! She is mostly called 'Loudmouth' since she resembles that remark like you wouldn't believe. At birth, she was 5.6 oz and she is now 9.2 oz and is a fat, active, sassy little thing. Her pigment has started to come in but her eyes aren't open yet. 

Here are some pics I took of her today. Please excuse the horridness of how Caddy looks - let's just say she's looked better, LOL. 








Here she is sleeping on her back using Caddy as a pillow :wub: 







































Thanks for looking and again, thank you everybody for all your support last sunday when Caddy was at the ER vet! This sunday is much better. and Marina and I are going to the So You Think You Can Dance tour tonight in Fresno. Front row seats even - we're looking forward to it!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

too cute! look forward to more weeks to come!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW, great pics and a beautiful puppy and mama. She looks like a true spoiled maltese in the making the way she's stretched out on her back.

Have a great time tonight!

Linda


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Caddy and daughter look beautiful. :tender: I would want to hold her all of the time. 

Have a great time tonight. I love that show.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Mommy and baby look just wonderful. Have fun at the show tonight.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my, how sweet!!!! I love the last two pics.......Caddy has a gorgeous face!!!!! The baby is healthy and precious and the pics are just the sweetest ever!!!! Thank you for posting! :tender:   :tender:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 5 2008, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645807


> too cute! look forward to more weeks to come![/B]


Thank you! I'm looking forward to seeing how she turns out - if she's nice for show, marina gets her as 'her' dog

QUOTE (Sophie @ Oct 5 2008, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645808


> WOW, great pics and a beautiful puppy and mama. She looks like a true spoiled maltese in the making the way she's stretched out on her back.
> 
> Have a great time tonight!
> 
> Linda[/B]


She has a definite sense of entitlement, that is for sure. Total drama queen already, LOL. 


QUOTE (deblddo @ Oct 5 2008, 04:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645810


> Caddy and daughter look beautiful. :tender: I would want to hold her all of the time.
> 
> Have a great time tonight. I love that show. [/B]


I love that show also! This season was great with Joshua and Katee. Let's see if Will will have his shirt on tonight...
QUOTE (revakb2 @ Oct 5 2008, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645815


> Mommy and baby look just wonderful. Have fun at the show tonight.[/B]


Thank you so much!

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 5 2008, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645817


> Oh my, how sweet!!!! I love the last two pics.......Caddy has a gorgeous face!!!!! The baby is healthy and precious and the pics are just the sweetest ever!!!! Thank you for posting! :tender:   :tender:[/B]


Caddy is a pretty girl, no doubt! Not so much right now though - she's looking a little worse for wear, LOL. She needs another bath and a better hair cut!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Stacy, she is a nice puppy. I really like her head a lot! So glad this week is better for you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow, looks like Caddy has enough milk alright. looks at that sweet baby :wub: it's got to be so hard not to be holding her all the time. I'm so happy for you Stacy. Have fun tonight.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Awww, they are soo sweet! :wub: 
I love the show, hope you have a great time!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwww.....they look so adorable. :wub: Happy that everyone is doing well.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Too cute!!! She is going to be just like her Mommy, a sassy little thing!

Have fun at the show!!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

two cute :wub: she is adorable


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Too sweet for words. Caddy is a little beauty and baby is so cute! Thank you for taking time to let us have a peek. :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I love both and I think Caddy looks great!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Caddy looks so happy and the puppy is too precious for words!!! :tender: 

I love this picture!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

How cute is that sleeping puppy and mommy?!! I have been thinking of you guys all week, thanks for sharing the pix. Have a great time tonight!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Just DARLING :tender:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Too precious!!!! :tender: I'm glad to hear Mommy and baby are doing well!!!  

I can't wait to watch Caddy's baby girl grow!!! :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Too cute for words.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

So, so cute! :wub: 

Glad to hear things are going well!

I'm looking forward to seeing this little one grow up.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

What a beautiful little girl.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Mother and daughter look precious! I can't wait to watch her grow!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:Sooo cute:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Both are absolutely beautiful! :wub: Considering I have given birth I certainly do not recall looking so hot myself. Considering the trauma Caddy went through she looks pretty dog gone good to me. :flowers:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh those photos are so precious!!! I kept "ahhhh-ing" thru each one! Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

SOOOOOOOOOOoooo cute! both mom and baby. :wub:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh...I just want to hug them both. I think Caddy looks radiant! That little puppy is just adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I think Caddy looks beautiful and the pup couldn't be cuter! Those are great pictures. It's going to be great to get to watch this baby grow.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Ahhh... Thank you, had to share this one with my family. Such a sweet mama and baby.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww they both absolutely adorable.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

THEY BOTH LOOK GREAT. :wub: :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OHHHHHHHHH Stacy!!!!! The pictures are just so precious. What a wonderful sight. :wub: 
Can't wait to see more.

I LOVED "So you think you can dance". One of my favorite shows!!!!!! I envy you front row seats!!!!


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Omg, how precious!! VERY cute!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh!

How snuggly and sweet they look!


:wub: 

:wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Precious :wub:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I just love the puppy belly!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Those pictures are precious. New baby looks great and mama looks just as beautiful as ever. :wub: 

Hope you and Marina had fun at the show.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Glad they are doing so well!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

OMG That is so cute. You are so lucky that you get to see that everyday. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

so cute :wub:


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

absolutely too cute! Has the little girl got a name yet? what about "Bellarata's The Truth is Out There" (to stay in the Xfiles theme...  )


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my. I would get NOTHING done. I would be just watching them all day long. I love this shot of her sweet wittle face. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Elysian Pearls @ Oct 6 2008, 12:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646275


> absolutely too cute! Has the little girl got a name yet? what about "Bellarata's The Truth is Out There" (to stay in the Xfiles theme...  )[/B]


Oh you're close with the registered name, if she is being kept! Marina has had the name Bellarata's I Want To Believe picked out for months now (since we saw the new XF movie) 

And as for a name... Marina has also picked out another one. She is now calling this baby Lois Lane because she's a loud mouth and is already getting herself into trouble. (no my daughter isn't influenced by movies/characters and no I don't resemble that remark either, hehe) So, we have little loudmouth Lois here. 

Depending on how she turns out, Lois will be Marina's dog to show. So here's hoping she turns out nice!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Stacy, the pictures are just adorable and I'm glad Lois :wub: is doing so well, and Mama :wub: Caddy too! That would be
great for Marina if it works out as you hope!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Oct 5 2008, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645808


> WOW, great pics and a beautiful puppy and mama. She looks like a true spoiled maltese in the making the way she's stretched out on her back.
> 
> Have a great time tonight!
> 
> Linda[/B]


Thank you so much! We had a really fun time last night. Great energy!

And yes, she is well on her way to being a truly spoiled maltese!

QUOTE (deblddo @ Oct 5 2008, 04:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645810


> Caddy and daughter look beautiful. :tender: I would want to hold her all of the time.
> 
> Have a great time tonight. I love that show. [/B]


I admit to picking her up frequently to kiss her then putting her back. I just can't help it! 

The show was awesome! Of course i ran out of batteries on my Flip video thingie but I managed to get half of their finale, which wasn't on the show. It's a group number to that song from Hairspray, you can watch it here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT66fi-9GJQ

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Oct 5 2008, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645815


> Mommy and baby look just wonderful. Have fun at the show tonight.[/B]


Thank you sooo much!! Oh do you have a website for your jewelry making? You know why I'm asking, LOL. The same reason why all the vendors knew Marina by the end of Nationals, LOL
QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 5 2008, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645817


> Oh my, how sweet!!!! I love the last two pics.......Caddy has a gorgeous face!!!!! The baby is healthy and precious and the pics are just the sweetest ever!!!! Thank you for posting! :tender:   :tender:[/B]


Caddy is a very pretty girl, if I do say so myself! I love her face. She's looking a bit disheveled lately but I think she has good reason!

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Oct 5 2008, 04:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645824


> Stacy, she is a nice puppy. I really like her head a lot! So glad this week is better for you.[/B]


I like her head also, I think she's going to be a pretty little thing!! I look forward to seeing how she turns out

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 6 2008, 02:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646334


> Oh my. I would get NOTHING done. I would be just watching them all day long. I love this shot of her sweet wittle face. :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do watch them very frequently throughout the day! Little Lois gets kissed a lot. I can't help it, LOL


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Adorable pictures, Stacy!


----------



## kirbyso (Jul 15, 2008)

How precious she is :wub:


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Mom and baby are so beautiful! We look forward to seeing her grow.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

My god Stacy... I think your little girl is bigger at one week than any of Snowy's were when their eyes opened!! :aktion033: 


what a cute picture!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:wub: :wub: Caddy and Loudmouth Lois are adorable!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*what a tiny little babyworm. so sweet.

mum and baby look very sweet :wub: :wub: 
thank you for sharing pictures with us*


----------

